# reveg after flower/harvest



## roosterfish (Nov 5, 2010)

just wondering how long do u reveg for after flower?????and how much growth do u leave on after harvest???


----------



## oAUSTiNo (Nov 5, 2010)

are you planning to grow another plant? after you harvest, everything?


----------



## roosterfish (Nov 6, 2010)

yeah as well but wot i mean is reveg after harvest 
with same plants have read some were about reveg same plants so long as u leave some lower growth ?


----------



## stonyt (Nov 6, 2010)

I had a small indoor grow that I revegged outdoors all summer. Not sure how long it will take indoors. I guess it depends on how big it is and how big you want it to get. Here's a pic of my reveg, moved indoors to flower on Sept 1st when she started to flower.


----------



## sexagenario (Nov 6, 2010)

for a month at least, but yield increases and life is easier!


----------



## Brick Top (Nov 6, 2010)

A reprint from another board I hang out on. 



* A Guide To Re-vegging *

A lot of books and websites say that Cannabis is an annual plant, which means it usually germinates, flowers, and dies in one year/season. This is not necessarily true!

It is quite possible when growing indoors to grow a plant from seed, through the vegetative cycle, flowering and harvest, and then force the plant back into the vegetative cycle to repeat the whole process!

*How does this happen?*

Cannabis' life is governed by the hours of light it receives, if a plant is kept under a light for around 16 or more hours per day it will stay in the vegetative cycle indefinitely, if the light hours are reduced to around 12 hours per day the plant will go into flowering mode. 
If, when the flowering has finished and the crop harvested the light's are put back to 16hrs per day, the plant will be forced back into the vegetative cycle.

*What do you need to do?*

It is surprisingly easy... 
When harvesting your plant, try to leave quite a few bud sites intact at the bottom of your main stem, (as in the picture below). The more bud sites you leave intact, the bigger and bushier the new growth will be!







Aswell as switching the light back to 18/6, 20/4, 24/0 or whatever, the plants are going to need a feed as the nutrient levels in your soil will be very low, especially if you have flushed recently ready for harvest. 
If it is possible, it is a good idea to re-pot your plant into an even bigger pot with good, fresh compost. If it is not possible to re-pot because of size restrictions etc then you'll need to give your plant/soil a feed to boost the N-P-K levels. I have found that one good feed is enough until new growth is established, and then occasional half strength feeds if needed. 

*New Growth*

With the light's back to the veg cycle and the plant fed, the plant will start to grow new shoots. Usually it takes 2 or 3 weeks before any new shoots are noticed and the growth of the new shoots can look very strange, single leaves will grow aswell as other mutant looking leaves (as seen in the pic below). This is completely normal and after a couple of weeks growth the 'proper' leaves will start to appear. 







*How Long Do I Veg For?*

As with all Cannabis plants, the longer you keep the plant in the re-veg cycle before switching to flowering, the bigger and better your plant will eventually become. Although, for best results it is better to wait until the re-vegged plant is producing a good amount of 'proper', full leaves again before switching to the flowering cycle. 

A lot of growers who re-veg claim that the harvest the 2nd time around can double and sometimes triple the amount of the first crop!
Some growers also claim that re-vegged plants are not as potent as they were the 1st time around... In my experience this is not true!

*Clones*

As with re-vegging whole plants, it is quite possible to re-veg a plant from a clone/cutting taken from a plant in flower. (as in the pic below).







The exact same principles apply to clones. - For details on how to take clones (cuttings), see one of the stickies.






I hope that this quick guide helps a few of you guys who have an interest in re-vegging, but have not tried it.​


----------



## Priest (Nov 6, 2010)

That literally the most awesome post I have seen in awhile +rep for sure


----------



## bblazed530 (Nov 7, 2010)

yes i have actually done i cloned a flowering plant i have the clone now done know whatto do with it and i blackboxed outdoor plants that i revegged and got some huge nuggs off heres some pics


----------



## withoutAchance (Nov 7, 2010)

so to some it up it takes 3-4 weeks for teh plant to start to veg and then the veg time is up to you according to plant size. has any body not trimmed the whole mainstem and tried to leave some water leaves on it and maybe some small bud site up higher would this help.


----------



## del66666 (Nov 7, 2010)

done it a few times, about 4 weeks reveg is ample, you dont need much leaf left to reveg, take a look at my betty boop album.


----------



## jolly8541 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah man, just put ur plants under 24/0 for about 4 weeks and you'll start to see new shoots growing. The mutant growth is basically the plant growing backwards. First a single leaf will sprout that will have a circular pattern, then eventually a whole straight leaf(only 1 finger) then the plants leaves will progressively get more and more fingers until your plant resumes normal looking growth. At that point you can do as you normally would with a plant grown from seed/clones. 

I've done this several times: The first pic has 4 plants that were re-vegged and placed outside. 1 up front and the 3 in the back. The 2nd pic is a photo of one of my indoor chambers, These were clones taken from the 4 re-vegged plants in the outdoor pic. These clones were harvested at the beginning of this year, the moms were grown out and re-vegged and placed outside in mar/april and harvested this fall.
This last pic is 1 of the 4 re-vegged plants that were placed outside after clones were taken.


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2010)

jolly8541 said:


> Yeah man, just put ur plants under 24/0 for about 4 weeks and you'll start to see new shoots growing. The mutant growth is basically the plant growing backwards. First a single leaf will sprout that will have a circular pattern, then eventually a whole straight leaf(only 1 finger) then the plants leaves will progressively get more and more fingers until your plant resuView attachment 1254658mes normal looking growth. At that point you can do as you normally would with a plant grown from seed/clones.
> 
> I've done this several times: The first pic has 4 plants that were re-vegged and placed outside. 1 up front and the 3 in the back. The 2nd pic is a photo of one of my indoor chambers, These were clones taken from the 4 re-vegged plants in the outdoor pic. These clones were harvested at the beginning of this year, the moms were grown out and re-vegged and placed outside in mar/april and harvested this fall.
> View attachment 1254657View attachment 1254678This last pic is 1 of the 4 re-vegged plants that were placed outside after clones were taken.


Did you notice tighter node spacing and more branching from the clones taken late in flower?


----------



## jolly8541 (Nov 7, 2010)

Dropastone said:


> Did you notice tighter node spacing and more branching from the clones taken late in flower?


dstone I don't recall, but is this supposed to be the case when clones are taken late in flowering?


----------



## roosterfish (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks ever so much its such a help very apreciated will post picks on how it goes be couple week yet now need email adawa over new ph pen not playin proper look after it 2 for the 2 week ive had it grrr anyway cheers again


----------



## roosterfish (Nov 7, 2010)

just waitin for such clones show roots in cloner taken late in flower and cant move out till sorted more room but already 3 have lovly white hairs showin.but descovered split in the cloner today so summert got to sort tomoz just stuck sum plumers mate over splite grrrr always summert!!!!!


----------



## Dropastone (Nov 7, 2010)

jolly8541 said:


> dstone I don't recall, but is this supposed to be the case when clones are taken late in flowering?


Well I experience this when taking clones like in like week 2 or 3 into flowering. I've noticed lots of branching and tighter nodes spacing than the original grown from seed. I've heard from several others that they have noticed this too. I even read an article on the subject. I would post it if I could find it again. 

I was just curious and wanted to know what kind of effects you have seen by taking clones so late in flower.


----------



## MMAFanatic (Nov 7, 2010)

I didnt know this was possible I will try it next summer for sure


----------



## anomolies (Nov 7, 2010)

Been wondering if I should try this or not..

If it takes 4 weeks for the plant to start showing signs of new growth, and another 4 weeks of veg,
wouldn't it just be better to start a new plant from clone?


----------



## jolly8541 (Nov 7, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Been wondering if I should try this or not..
> 
> If it takes 4 weeks for the plant to start showing signs of new growth, and another 4 weeks of veg,
> wouldn't it just be better to start a new plant from clone?


Situation Dependent: you could what if it to death, but for me, I got a 4 clones from a friend in the fall of 09, that I grew out. After harvest I re-vegged maybe 6 weeks and took 60 clones. While these clones were growing out, I flowered the mothers and harvested both the mothers. At this point I took the 4 mothers from the previous year re-vegged them in the green house and placed them outside at about the same time I harvested the 60 clones. Heres an indoor pic with the clones and a few other plants.


----------



## anomolies (Nov 7, 2010)

I guess it's good for those who do SOG type grows and keep mothers.

I only take 2 clones when I flower out the "mothers" and I don't really keep mothers around.

But say you only had space for a limited number of plants and a perpetual grow, wouldn't you get a higher yield and in less time, by starting from clone?


----------



## grow space (Nov 8, 2010)

Very nice thread i have to say...one of my grow buddies has done this many years...i have even seen him put outdoors a complete leafless, budless stem in a pot and after a month it started to grow very good clones sites in the bottom, and later it fucking booomed, and he put the whole re vegged plant back inside to flower....This time around i will also experiment and do this myself as well...


----------



## roosterfish (Dec 9, 2010)

just a quick one does it matter about roots if cant repot?and someone i know said he read if uve let trycomes go amber then its much harder if not possible to reveg?me thinks he been read the bullshitpost again think will give it go anyway cheers!


----------



## del66666 (Dec 10, 2010)

roosterfish said:


> just a quick one does it matter about roots if cant repot?and someone i know said he read if uve let trycomes go amber then its much harder if not possible to reveg?me thinks he been read the bullshitpost again think will give it go anyway cheers!


always repot to give roots more room in reveg, prob true that there is a point of no return


----------

